# My Condi Is Browning Out!! Help!!



## iMuze (Feb 16, 2010)

I Have 3 Haitian Condis one is green tip one is pink and the other is solid white. all of them are gradually turning brown at the tips. the feet on all three of them are still white and one is pink just as purchased. i dont think ive gone into details but if this has happened to somebody please chime in on this please!! HAPPY REEFING!


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

White nems tend to not be healthy. The condi nems tend to be healthier when they turn a tan color or at least IMO


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

You are in good shape sir. The brown or tanish tint it a sign of good health. They are starting to produce their own type of algae capable of feeding the nem using photosynthesis. Pure bleached white nems are a sign of bad health and the disappointing part is, most pet shops will pass these animals off as "beautiful white!" the white means they have not had the proper lighting and these animals tend to be in less the good health at this stage. You sir should be proud as you are nursing these guys back to health.


----------



## iMuze (Feb 16, 2010)

what great feedback guys. that helps me out tons!


----------

